# Cooper has Hemangiosarcoma



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopes and prayers for your Cooper! Maybe he will defy the odds...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for Cooper, that he has much more quality time. Such a sweet handsome guy.


----------



## mana (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your dog. I was looking at this website today because one of the stores I go to sell this balm from a company called "Buck Mountain". Please check out milk thistle, not a balm but as supplement. I don't know if it will help.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Good luck Cooper! We are all cheering you on! Go Coops!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts Cooper's way, he's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Cooper got his stitches out today - the doctor said he looked good (all things considered). Can't wait to get home to him at the end of the week. Shadow and I will be spending a week and a half with my parents so we can spend time with him.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Just thought I'd give a little update on Cooper. We've been home visiting my parents for over a week now and you'd have no idea Cooper was sick. Typical old man with some puppy energy still left in the tank. December 21 was his 12th birthday. 

His regular vet has him on Denamarin and Yunnan Baiyao. She said it's exactly how she would treat her dog in this situation (since my parents decided against chemo - they were told it wasn't a great option for him at this point). 

Here's a video of him and Shadow playing in the snow. Six month-old puppy versus 12-year old man - I think Cooper holds up pretty well.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

love the video - playing goldens.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are adorable love the video!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I am so happy for Cooper and your family. I hope you have many many more months with him.
Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is doing extremely well! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow Cooper is in great shape.
There's no way my 12 year old could play like that!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd say Cooper has a dance in his step still and did wonderfully playing with your pup. Presumably, your vet has told your folks to check his gum color daily, and they should call the vet if his gums are grey or very pale. Wishing lovely Cooper much more time with his family....and time to teach that youngster a thing or two


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yeah - Cooper is what the vet would call "over-conditioned" - he is in phenomenal shape for a dog his age (minus the cancer of course). He goes on a run on weekdays - basically running with a pack of dogs through the woods. He may be a little slower than he once was, but he looks forward to the dog walker picking him up and jumps right in the car. 

My parents are aware of what to look for in the gums - both via my direction and the vet's.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Cooper and best wishes for New Year!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We left my parents yesterday. Shadow is moping around today - I think he misses Cooper. It was really hard to leave him because now I never know if the last time I see him really will be the last time I see him.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry!! *hugs* 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Cooper's diagnosis. It obviously isn't stopping him from having fun! May he have many more good times with Shadow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I hear ya! We are in the situation of not knowing if our girl will be here or need our immediate attention when ever we leave the house or even when we sleep. It is an intense feeling. Maybe it is life's way of reminding us that they won't be here forever as they are only borrowed so we need to enjoy the times that we do have together.
After seeing that video it looks as though you and Cooper have plenty of more good times to come though.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Just arrived home at my parents - I swear, Cooper hit the fountain of youth. He's bouncing around like a puppy - chased Shadow all over the house, then chased him outside. He's so happy and full of energy. It's amazing - and also kind of depressing. This dog has so much more life to live. Stay away cancer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is refreshing to read your post in this section. I hope uncle Cooper feels good for years to come.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks. We're hoping he makes it past the odds. He's just too cute. Old man.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wishing you for lots of luck for this amazing boy. He does seem to have a lot more strength than the average bear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful old man, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Cooper is doing so well, he looks fantastic. 

My thoughts and prayers to you and your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

It does all of our hearts good, to see that Cooper looks so good and is doing so well.
Will be praying for Cooper and your parents!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just love that picture of Cooper and very glad to read that he's doing well! Sending thoughts that he does defy the odds and has much more time to do the things that he loves!


----------



## amirose (Dec 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Cooper's diagnosis. His picture sleeping on sofa is very cute. Looks what my golden, Mozart, is exactly doing lately. He was also diagnosed with HSA but cardiac in early November. Already metastasized into his lung. No traditional chemo, but on metronomic chemo till two weeks ago when he lost appetite. We are currently hand and syringe feeding with holistic diet. Told his prognosis a few months with metronomic chemo. There are ups and downs. But he still enjoys accompanying with us at home. Time is very precious. I hope that you also enjoy the quality of time with Cooper.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

May Uncle Cooper have lots of puppy days ahead.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How is sweet Cooper doing?


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Good luck to Cooper! He looks like a fun loving dog!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending hugs and prayers for Uncle Cooper.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone - Uncle Cooper is still hanging in there - acting like a crazy puppy. He's taking over the house - getting on all the good furniture (see picture) and my Mom is letting him now. He's taking full advantage. I'll get to go home and see him in a little less than two weeks. Can't wait to see him and Shadow playing.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

amirose said:


> So sorry to hear about Cooper's diagnosis. His picture sleeping on sofa is very cute. Looks what my golden, Mozart, is exactly doing lately. He was also diagnosed with HSA but cardiac in early November. Already metastasized into his lung. No traditional chemo, but on metronomic chemo till two weeks ago when he lost appetite. We are currently hand and syringe feeding with holistic diet. Told his prognosis a few months with metronomic chemo. There are ups and downs. But he still enjoys accompanying with us at home. Time is very precious. I hope that you also enjoy the quality of time with Cooper.


I'm sorry to hear about Mozart. Here's hoping you get as much quality time with him as possible.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Awe, Cooper is such a beautiful boy! So glad that he can do whatever he wants! Uncle Cooper has a very kissable face!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We're home visiting Uncle Cooper this weekend. He's still got energy and is such a happy dog. Thanks to everyone for your kind words about him. Here's hoping he keeps going for a long time.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Cooper passed away today. I'll write more when I'm up to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet boy. I'm so glad you got home to see him one last time.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh no what a shock!  I am so sorry.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Cooper. The only blessing with hemangiosarcoma is that it doesnt seem painful to the dog. My golden Raleigh walked around the lake at West Thompson Dam CT with three tennis balls jammed in his mouth in the morning, and passed away in the afternoon from Hemangiosarcoma. I do not believe he suffered.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Cooper. Too many of us have lost our babies to this dreadful thing..


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Cooper passed away. I was following your story because we lost our Oakley to hemangio on November 23rd. Unlike Cooper by the time Oakley showed any signs of being ill it was too late and we let him go peacefully in our arms. I am so glad you got home for a visit. Rest peacefully Cooper. My thoughts are with you.
Carol


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*



ShadowGolden said:


> Cooper passed away today. I'll write more when I'm up to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am SO VERY SORRY about Cooper! REST IN PEACE, SWEET BOY!
I will add his name to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-6.html#post2198978


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

So very sorry you have lost your gorgeous Cooper. I'm afraid I only found your thread today - what a handsome beastie he was. 

Thinking of you, 
Lyn


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper, take time to yourself and grieve. I know how difficult this is, my heart aches for you. RIP Sweet Cooper.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Cooper. Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. May the joy of your memories overcome your grief in days to come. I am so glad you went back to visit him a couple weeks ago.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So hard--the only blessing I can find with this diease is that they tend to pass quickly. Like Jill's Raleigh, my Juniper was playing with my puppy at dinnertime, and passed away quickly and quietly hours later last week. She was home and doing what she loved right up to the end, just like Cooper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree that at least they pass quickly, that's the only "blessing" with hemangio. Run Free, Cooper!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Cooper.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So very sorry...RIP sweet Cooper


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just catching up and am so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Mr. Cooper! This terrible disease is claiming so many goldens.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Goodbye, Cooper. You lived well, you loved well, you fought well. Sleep softly and may your family find peace.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Cooper, that is not what I was expecting to read tonight. Hugs.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Cooper has passed. He is a beautiful boy and I'm glad that you were able to spoil him and give him some fun filled quality time in his last months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I am so very sorry about Cooper-I am glad you could be with him!
I will add him to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
Ken and I lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma in 2010.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you.


----------

